# "Cock of the Bay" PPB or Westernport 2006



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

If it's good enough for the spinnaker boys I can't see why us yak fisho's can't hold a late run event between now and the end of 06 to decide who gets bragging rights for this years "Cock of the Bay" :roll: . Best fish in this time frame gets line honours (entries from Purrumbete and other interstate waters also encouraged). Thurs 28/12 early AM down Mornington way (I'll bell ya later HobieVic) and possibly an early AM run on Sun 31/12 somewhere's are my options if anyone's keen. Bragging rights for BBQ's are at stake... :wink:

Any entrants start a new thread under Trip reports please.


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

dagnabbit.. i'll be at the cricket


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

hiya Poddy...sounds good mate, and from what Evarn has said in another post regarding Purrumbette, i hope YOU get onto some big fish :wink: cos im hoping to give you a run for ya money. 8)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

my apologies Evarn, i meant to say what PeterJ has recently posted...


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm in pretty good form for this one Tony. Yesterday before the dreaded nightshift I was busy putting insulation bats in the roof...dusty cobwebby job in confined spaces it is. Anyways, I thought I was making the most of cool conditions and a test match to listen to. After a bit I thought...shit it's hot up here even on cold Melbourne days...and sweated on with the job. Finally I get down to find Mrs Poddy having a nice cuppa next to the cranked up heater :shock: . I then back it up by realising after I'm packed up and showered that my mobile (on call for work) is still up there. "Cock of the Bay" is just the natural progression for me after taking out the Boxing Day "Cock of the Street" bash we have over my way. Good Purrumbete luck, fellow akff member :wink:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy,

I'm in for an early Mornington fish Thurs. PM or post and I will keep a look out.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

No worries Kevin, I'll give ya a bell tonight


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

An out and out lie Kevin...I won't ring ya (I tried but may have an old number....or posssibly others were ringing your psychic hotline for 07 advice and you were busy). Anyways...I'm looking at a 5.15 am (ish) leave from Sunnyside Beach...off Sunnyside Rd just before Mornington. I'll be fishing off to the right of the launch...not far away from the beach (1- 2km or so). :wink: 

PS: What are my 07 fishing prospects? What should my lotto numbers be for the 33 million? Will I ever stop speaking crap?:?:


----------

